# can 79-83 280ZX Eibach Lowering Springs fit on a 81 200SX?



## resorb (Oct 18, 2005)

can 79-83 280ZX Eibach Lowering Springs fit on a 81 200SX?

Let me know..


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Do your springs have a large diameter? Like 6 or 7 inches? If so, then they are similar to the 280zx. The 280zx and 200sx have different strut lengths, so not everything matches, but if you convert to coil overs, then life is way easier...










I have a set of front dampers on ebay now for an early 80's 200sx BTW...


----------



## resorb (Oct 18, 2005)

so the rear springs of the 280zx will fit the 200sx? ... and what do you mean by 'not everything matches' ... if i use new 200SX struts, will the springs fit on top?


----------



## resorb (Oct 18, 2005)

also.. what other models of nissan/datsun (and the years) fit the 200sx's for suspension parts... 200SX springs are non-existant.. will the sentra work? ...bah! help!


----------



## resorb (Oct 18, 2005)

i just thought of somthing.. will the 82-85 Toyota Celica springs fit the 80-81 200SX? I believe they are the same type of fronts.. correct?


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

if all you want is springs.
measure coil diameter and height, look up companies that make/sell springs - find one that matches your current one, pick a suitable spring rate.

more likely than not the spring is a common diameter and height and you can just get them from a good racing parts supplier.

"not everything matches" the damper in the 280zx is shorter, and the strut tube probably has a different camber. I suspect the coil diameter on the 200sx is smaller than the 280zx. I have 280zx turbo struts shortened with coilovers (the coilovers are probably related to the 240sx)and tokico adjustable dampers and wilwood brakes on my 210. So you can spend enough money to make the lack of performance parts go away.

datsun is pretty lazy about designing things, so you can interchange all kinds of parts from 1 car to another. All you need is a bit of time to research.

280zx/210/200sx have a lot of similarities in the front end and provide some upgrade paths with a little work.


----------



## resorb (Oct 18, 2005)

thanks. btw, you wouldn't happen to know the full specifications for an H165B rear end would you? (im talking about all the lengths, diameters. etc.) .. I am going to have Currie Enterprises build me a custom ford 9" rear with limited slip so i can replace my h165b... i don't feel like taking the rear end out yet to measure things, because when I take it out - i just want to weld the perches and slip it back in..

any tips on getting the custom 9" built?


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

I don't have the specs for the h165, will they make a h150 direct boltin live axle with a ford 9" ????

if the will they should let more people know, too much work going into fitting h165's and other inappropriate things.


----------



## resorb (Oct 18, 2005)

not sure.. give em a call/email... http://www.currieenterprises.com/cestore/default_rearend.aspx


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

I bought a used set of lowering springs from a 280 Z for my '81 210 rally car project. The diameter is the same, the spring rate is higher and they will increase my ride height. These things are all desireable for rallying. I haven't installed them yet, because I am waiting to find either:

1. A set of 280 Z strut assemblies so I get the larger brakes, rotors, and hubs.

2. Some performance type strut inserts [like Konis] to go into my 210 struts. These are no longer available for the 210 struts, but should be obtainable for the 280 Z struts.

Anyone got any 280 Z struts assemblies around?

Mike


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

do 280z's use the same size spring? Interesting, what size rotors does it have? I'm just curious, since the 280zx strut method is as good or better.you can also use 240sx struts i believe, since the front end of all those cars is similar.

those front donor struts are easy to get I went to pick a part and found a car and had to tear the whole thing down to get them, came out very greasy.

i just sold some koni special dampers for the 200sx which supposedly worked on the 210. they sold very cheap for some lucky person. they were the orange ones that you had to take the spring off to adjust. i like my tokiko ones way better, you just turn the little thing at the strut top.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

B11sleeper said:


> do 280z's use the same size spring? Interesting, what size rotors does it have? I'm just curious, since the 280zx strut method is as good or better.you can also use 240sx struts i believe, since the front end of all those cars is similar.


 The 280zx struts are great because they have the vented front rotors. 280z front rotors are solid I believe. I don't have a 280 zx car around to see if the front spring diameter is the same as my 210. If you've got the 280zx struts, are they the same also?



B11sleeper said:


> i just sold some koni special dampers for the 200sx which supposedly worked on the 210. they sold very cheap for some lucky person. they were the orange ones that you had to take the spring off to adjust. i like my tokiko ones way better, you just turn the little thing at the strut top.


 I wish I knew about the 200sx Koni inserts you had for sale, but now I hear they make Tokico inserts to fit the 280zx struts is that what you've got? Where'd you get them and how much were they?

Mike


----------

